# It's what I love about...Minis :-)



## LuvMyNigies (Sep 14, 2013)

This is a thread to tell what you really like about Minis. I figured since there are lots of newbies out there, or people looking into different breeds of goats, I could start a thread telling what a certain breed is really like. 
I would like this one to be about Mini goats. (i.e. Mini-Nubians, Mini Saanens, Mini Manchas) I will do another one about Nigerian Dwarfs soon. I have never owned a Mini, so hopefully those who have will contribute. :-D

I realize the individual mini breeds will be different from each other, but I would like to hear all of the separate stories and views.

What kind of mini do you own? What is it's specific temperament? How much milk does it produce compared to a full size? How much do they eat? Are they more hardy because they are technically a mixed breed?
Do they generally have more kids because they are mixed with a Nigerian? Are they always mixed with Nigerians?
Any other tidbits to share? 

If I think of something else I can add it on, and, please, anyone else with Minis, chime in and tell why you do, or don't like Minis! :smile: :type:

Well, that is all for now. Time for the experts to take over. :grin:


----------



## Lisalisa89 (Oct 18, 2016)

My Nigerians are basically a mix between cats and dogs. So they are perfect lol They are goofey and snuggly and each one of them has a special facial expression. They love to talk to me, and to break into and out of everything haha The biggest thing I dislike is how easily they can break out of things like tiny ninja creatures.
I think mine are incredible hardy because being new I miss a lot of things like wormings and keeping and eye out for deficiencies and they have been healthy so far. Their hooves have no grown out of control either. 
Despite their size they are brave! Idk about milk yet because we haven't quite gotten there yet lol


----------



## Goatzrule (Feb 7, 2013)

Nigerians are the only dairy breed that can sit like dogs. They have very sweet milk, and are great usually for small farms that doesnt need a ton of milk. Easy for kids to handle but they are stubborn and although small super active and constantly needs toys and activity


----------



## LuvMyNigies (Sep 14, 2013)

Hmmm...
Sorry if I wasn't clear, but I was hoping to make this one for just Mini breeds, not Nigerian Dwarfs. Like Mini Nubians or Mini Lamanchas. I realize they aren't a "breed," but I was hoping to hear a little about them specifically as I might be trying to go that route later this year. I have 2 Saanens, and, as it is extremely difficult to find a purebred Saanen buck, I have been thinking about going mini.

Thank you for responding though. 

I will make the Nigerian one soon too. I hope you will post there as well.


----------



## Bree_6293 (Aug 4, 2014)

I have a mini nubian 3rd generation. She is now 7 months old so not sure about milking for her yet. She is very sweet and soft nature compared to most my other goats. I would happily have another mini Nubian. She is very quiet compared to full Anglo Nubians I know. First photo is 2 days ago, second photo is when she was just a few weeks old.















We also have boers, mini boers, Australian miniature elf goats and Australian miniature goats. 
Our elf goats are very full on in your face and can be naughty with other goats, biting them and their ears.
Both of these are elfs (unrelated) 








My Australian minis I have been using dairy types. I have does that will produce 2-3L. They are probably my noisy ones and can also be very demanding, but so loving and hardy. 















My elfs and minis are hardier than my mini Nubian. Have also had a mini saanen and she was very hardy.


----------



## Retiredokjusttired (Jun 26, 2016)

I have a Mini Oberhasli Nanny. OMG...best mother ever. Precious. Great temperament as well. She was bred to a pure bred Ober and produced 2 little girls. Of course the babies will be larger but the buck was small so we will see how they grow out. She will be breed to my ND buck this coming year. I have retained a Savanna/Oberhasli buckling. If he does not get to big frame wise I want to breed him to her. These are her babies this year. This is her pre pregnancy this Summer.


----------



## Retiredokjusttired (Jun 26, 2016)

Bree, I LOVE YOUR GOATS! That long haired baby is a beauty!


----------



## CrazyDogLady (Aug 9, 2014)

LuvMyNigies said:


> Hmmm...
> Sorry if I wasn't clear, but I was hoping to make this one for just Mini breeds, not Nigerian Dwarfs. Like Mini Nubians or Mini Lamanchas. I realize they aren't a "breed," but I was hoping to hear a little about them specifically as I might be trying to go that route later this year. I have 2 Saanens, and, as it is extremely difficult to find a purebred Saanen buck, I have been thinking about going mini.
> 
> Thank you for responding though.
> ...


Not to hijack the thread, but Betty from Springfield Oaks breeds only Saanens for 35 years, and some nice ones. She's also a judge and appraiser for ADGA.


----------



## LuvMyNigies (Sep 14, 2013)

CrazyDogLady said:


> Not to hijack the thread, but Betty from Springfield Oaks breeds only Saanens for 35 years, and some nice ones. She's also a judge and appraiser for ADGA.


What I should have said is, I have had a really hard time finding a purebred Saanen buck _near me_. I live in the Southeast U.S., and Saanens seem to be fairly rare in my area. I will probably end up having to go another state over to find a buck. 
They have some really nice goats! I wish I lived closer to her. Thank you for sharing her farm name, though.


----------



## LuvMyNigies (Sep 14, 2013)

Bree, thank you for the pics!! Your goats are too cute!! The long-haired one especially!!! ;-)

Who is your favorite goat? :smile:


----------



## LuvMyNigies (Sep 14, 2013)

retiredokjusttired said:


> i have a mini oberhasli nanny. Omg...best mother ever. Precious. Great temperament as well. She was bred to a pure bred ober and produced 2 little girls. Of course the babies will be larger but the buck was small so we will see how they grow out. She will be breed to my nd buck this coming year. I have retained a savanna/oberhasli buckling. If he does not get to big frame wise i want to breed him to her. These are her babies this year. This is her pre pregnancy this summer.


Nice!! :-D


----------



## Bree_6293 (Aug 4, 2014)

Retiredokjusttired said:


> Bree, I LOVE YOUR GOATS! That long haired baby is a beauty!


Thank you I think they are special  my long hair grey boy is now almost 2 years old! He has a real baby face  I'm hoping to breed more mini sheltie s like him in the future


----------



## Bree_6293 (Aug 4, 2014)

LuvMyNigies said:


> Bree, thank you for the pics!! Your goats are too cute!! The long-haired one especially!!! ;-)
> 
> Who is your favorite goat? :smile:


It is too hard to have just one favourite goat or breed I think. In each of mine there are some that stand out for me as favourites. I think I'm leaning towards elfs being my favourite breed though if I had to decide!! 
My partner also is breeding mini boers and I do love the boers. They are so loving and gentle







This is Sally just last week. She is 8 months old 








This is phoebe (or flea) she is a super special little girl as she was so sick as a baby when we got her but a real fighter! She lived inside for months and is such a sweet girl. She is right up there as a favourite


----------



## Bree_6293 (Aug 4, 2014)

http://bree6293.wixsite.com/briawell-miniatures

Here is my website with all the goats photos


----------



## LuvMyNigies (Sep 14, 2013)

Bree_6293 said:


> http://bree6293.wixsite.com/briawell-miniatures
> 
> Here is my website with all the goats photos


They are so Beautiful!! :lovey::lovey:

The elves are so neat!!


----------



## Melinda29 (Apr 19, 2016)

I have some mini Sables and they are my absolute favorite breed. The Saanen/Sable gives you the sweet temperament and high volume of milk. The Nigerian dwarf adds better parasite resistence, higher butterfat (better flavor), better size for handling, and fun colors. They are so hard to find, though. I need a mini Sable buck and can't find any.


----------



## LuvMyNigies (Sep 14, 2013)

Melinda29 said:


> I have some mini Sables and they are my absolute favorite breed. The Saanen/Sable gives you the sweet temperament and high volume of milk. The Nigerian dwarf adds better parasite resistence, higher butterfat (better flavor), better size for handling, and fun colors. They are so hard to find, though. I need a mini Sable buck and can't find any.


Cool!! That is encouraging!! 
Thank you for commenting! Do you have pictures? ;-)


----------

